# μονταζιέρα = film editing machine, flatbed editor | (φωτοτράπεζα) light table | (μτφ.) rumour mill, spin machine



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Λέξη της επικαιρότητας η *μονταζιέρα*, την ακούω από τότε που ασχολούμαι με βιβλία, την έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά δεν την έχουν τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά.

Ξέρω καλά τη δεύτερη σημασία του ΛΝΕΓ: «τραπέζι με φωτιζόμενη γυάλινη γαλακτώδη επιφάνεια, πάνω στο οποίο γίνεται η επεξεργασία ή το μοντάζ του υλικού που πρόκειται να εκτυπωθεί». Αυτό ειδικά λέγεται *light table*, σε λόγια ελληνικά *φωτοτράπεζα*.

Όσοι έχουν μεγαλώσει στα χρόνια των ηλεκτρονικών επιτραπέζιων εκδόσεων και δεν γνωρίζουν με πόσο κόπο στήνονταν τα βιβλία πριν από τριάντα χρόνια, ιδού υλικό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paste_up
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2012/02/design-before-computers-ruled-the-universe/
http://www.creativepro.com/article/scanning-around-gene-throwing-away-pasteup-books

Η λέξη _μονταζιέρα_ είναι ελληνική, δεν προέρχεται από γαλλική. Γαλλική λέξη είναι βέβαια το _μοντάζ_ (_montage_) και οι Γάλλοι τη _μονταζιέρα_ τη λένε _table de montage_. Στα αγγλικά *film editing machine* και ειδικότερα *flatbed editor* για την πρώτη σημασία του ΛΝΕΓ: «επιτραπέζια συσκευή με την οποία γίνεται το μοντάζ εικόνας ή/και ήχου».

Είναι πιθανό η μονταζιέρα να χρησιμοποιείται και σε άλλα είδη μοντάζ, π.χ. _sound editing machine_. Στην επικαιρότητα ήρθε με τη μεταφορική σημασία: η μονταζιέρα του Μαξίμου, η μονταζιέρα της Συγγρού, η μπλε μονταζιέρα, δηλαδή τα γραφεία όπου κατασκευάζονται ειδήσεις ή περνάνε από ειδική επιμέλεια. Δεν είναι η _μηχανή προπαγάνδας_ (_propaganda machine_), που είναι μια ευρύτερη έννοια. Δεν έχω έτοιμη απόδοση. Την ξέρετε ή να ψάξω;

Και έπειτα να δούμε τις διαφορές από το *μαγειρείο*.


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2013)

Παλιότερα λέγανε επίσης "τα χαλκεία". Δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορές με τα μαγειρεία και τη μονταζιέρα. Μάλλον είναι θέμα εποχής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Μπράβο. Rumour mill.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2013)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η μονταζιέρα είναι κυριολεκτική αναφορά σε μονταζιέρες οπτικοακουστικού υλικού, που αξιοποιούνται στις μάχες με τα αποκόμματα ομιλιών και γκαφών που διοχετεύονται στα κανάλια και στα ιντερνέτια. Είναι, δηλαδή, η μονταζιέρα του σκηνοθέτη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Αποκεί ξεκινά η χρήση, οπωσδήποτε. Ίσως κάτι σαν *editing room* να έδινε τη λύση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2013)

...
Αφού κυκλοφορούν πολλοί disinformation agents, μήπως μας κάνει το _disinformation agency_, που έχει και μια έντονη εσάνς πρακτορείου ειδήσεων, πλην όμως ψευδών ή βολικών για όσους τις μιξάρουν κατά το δοκούν;

*disinformation*:
1. Deliberately misleading information announced publicly or leaked by a government or especially by an intelligence agency in order to influence public opinion or the government in another nation: _"He would be the unconscious channel for a piece of disinformation aimed at another country's intelligence service" (Ken Follett)._
2. Dissemination of such misleading information.


*Disinformation* is intentionally false or inaccurate information that is spread deliberately. For this reason, it is synonymous with and sometimes called black propaganda. It is an act of deception and false statements to convince someone of untruth. Disinformation should not be confused with misinformation, information that is unintentionally false.

Unlike traditional propaganda techniques designed to engage emotional support, disinformation is designed to manipulate the audience at the rational level by either discrediting conflicting information or supporting false conclusions. A common disinformation tactic is to mix some truth and observation with false conclusions and lies, or to reveal part of the truth while presenting it as the whole (a limited hangout).
[...]
In politics, disinformation is the deliberate attempt to deflect voter support of an opponent, disseminating false statements of innuendo based on the candidates vulnerabilities as revealed by opposition research. In both cases, it also includes the distortion of true information in such a way as to render it useless.

Disinformation may include distribution of forged documents, manuscripts, and photographs, or spreading malicious rumors and fabricated intelligence.


Το πρακτορείο εξαπατειδήσεων.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Περί μονταζιέρας, σήμερα, στου Σαραντάκου:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/05/15/montagere/


----------

